# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Active-Surveillance: Kostenübernahme für MRT-Prostata von Krankenkasse abgelehnt

## Andy56

Hallo,

im Dezember 2018 wurde bei mir durch MRT und Fusionsbiopsie in Österreich ein Karzinom diagnostiziert, T2, GS6.
In Absprache mit den Ärzten habe ich mich für die Active-Surveillance entschieden, alle 3 Monate PSA Bestimmung und einmal jährlich MRT und Re-Biopsie.

Nun lebe ich wieder in Deutschland und bin bei der Techniker Krankenkasse versichert. Die TK verweigert auch nach Widerspruch die Kostenübernahme für
ein MRT der Prostata, ohne das eine Fusionsbiopsie nicht durchgeführt werden kann.

Kann mir Jemand eine Krankenkasse nennen, die die Kosten für ein MRT der Prostata im Rahmen der Active-Surveillance auf Antrag übernimmt?
Vielen Dank!

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Andy56,

hattest Du denn diesen:

https://www.zentrum-radiologie-nukle...-prostata.html

Kontakt aufgenommen?

Guß Harald

----------


## Andy56

Lieber Harald,

ja, vielen Dank für den Link! Dieses Radiologische Zentrum in Leipzig arbeitet mit der* AOK-PLUS* zusammen, welche tatsächlich die Kosten für ein MRT der Prostata übernimmt.

Die *AOK-PLUS* arbeitet jedoch nur regional und *Versicherte müssen ihren Wohnort in Sachsen oder Thüringen haben*!

Ich lebe in Hessen!

Lieben Gruß 
Andreas


https://myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=913

----------

